# Certificate of Temporary Residence



## Tans22 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am staying in Portugal until January 2015 and I have been staying here since August 7th 2014. I have read that I need a "Residence Certificate" after staying here for 3 months and online I read that I need a passport and a declaration that I am working. 

I recently went there to get the residence but they said I needed a 'register of activities' since I am working independently. I would like someone to help me out with how exactly I can get this to get the residence paper.

I also would like to add that I am from the UK and I will be returning there in January.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your self employed you should have gone to Financas and Social Security and registered as self employed, from day 1 of working. Financas Simplified B system
Residence registration is supposed to be completed by the 4 month of being in Portugal but again can be done from day 1

If you left January 2015 you will probably have to file a tax return but maybe no tax depends on what you earn but shouldn't pay Social Security as 1st year is free and used to access your future S/S payments 

When you leave it's very important that you complete correct forms to say you are no longer self employed but you shouldn't cancel your NIF or S/S number until everything is finished with


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should add a couple of things there is no such thing as a Certificate of Temporary Residence when you register it is valid for 5 years when you leave you notify same department that you are leaving Portugal and will no longer be a Resident

Financas apart from completing form you should alter your Status from Resident to Non Resident


----------

